# Oy vey! Knife "Number Three"



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As is my practice, I buy two or three of the exact model knife, inspect them, put the "good ones" away and sharpen the "bad one" for personal use. It usually works. Not with this knife "Number Three."

At first glance, the left bevel just appeared wider than the right. It's a simple repair, just use more strokes with the stone on the thin side. Voila.

Well, that didn't work. When the left side was uniform, the right side had a wider tip, and was not uniform onto itself. Well, I'd seen worse, or so I thought.

I just finished the knife. It's still a tad off on the right side, but I only like to remove the slightest amount of metal on a repair. The knife is better, it's razor sharp, and I like the knife so much it's my new "right pocket defensive piece."

Careful With That Axe, Eugene!

_Click on picture to enlarge_.


----------

